# Michael Rasmussen returns to Colnago



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...57830172535.2168210.1481808716&type=1&theater

Far from former glory Michael is captain on the Christina Watches continental team, but still on occasion sharp in the mountains. As you may remenber he won the mountain classification on a Colnago in 2005 and 2006, and trown out of the Tour in 2007 on doubtfull leagal claims concerning whereabouts (and yes, I think he was doped). The story, extremly well documentatet : The Scapegoat eBook: Verner Moller: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Happy Xmas all!


----------

